# mouse problem

## shay_u

hi ,

i have strange issue. it's the first time im having it and i have installed gentoo many times before.

my mouse is not detected. even in console (gpm). when i try to do cat /dev/input/mice or dev/psaux i dont get any coments.

my xorg.conf is just fine. all the mouse entries are pointing to /dev/input/mice (i have tried also /dev/psaux).

next thing i did is to boot from a live knopix cd to check if it's only the jentoo problem. and it does. knopix is able to recognize the mouse.

next thing - i have copied those mouse enteries from the knopix live cd file to the gentoo xorg file.

still , the mouse doesnt work.

i have tried to rebuild xorg-server and xf86-input-mouse. still , nothing.

final step. i have checked the kernel to see if i have enabled all the usb stuff in it. 

and to be sure that i have done all - i have compiled it again.

no , the mouse isn't working so far and i absolutly have no idea why.

i would appriciate if somone could give me some tips about.

by the way , its a microsoft usb optical mouse with a wheel. and i have tried also to connect it via ps/2 adapter and it doesnt work either.

thanks ,

shay.

----------

## d2_racing

CAn you post your emerge --info plz ?

----------

## WakkaDojo

Have you upgraded to kernel 2.6.23 recently? The usb mouse section has been moved so make oldconfig doesn't work for it. You need to enable it under HID (Human interface devices).

----------

## shay_u

sorry , i dont see how i can post that output if the mouse isnt working with gpm.... (:

and about my kernel , its 2.6.22-r9 , and the hid is currently enabled.

----------

## WakkaDojo

Okay well in that case I don't know what can help, but I'm sure someone else does.

If you have a USB drive you can redirect standard output to a file, for instance, if the USB drive is mounted at /mnt/usb:

```
emerge --info >> /mnt/usb/emerge_info
```

then post the output from another computer.

You could also post the output directly from your computer using the ttyX terminals and links/lynx

----------

## garbaty

hi, same problem here. I've tried different settings in xorg.conf (/dev/psaux /dev/input/mice /dev/input/mouse0 ...) without any result. mouse is displayed in lsusb, and its working for sure (checked with cat /dev/input/mouse1), so i figure it must be Xserver fault.

----------

## shay_u

if i check the xorg log file it tells me the mouse driver loaded. so i dont know what causes the problem.

iv'e tried many mouse configuration trough the xorg.conf file. none of them works.

----------

## queen

 *shay_u wrote:*   

> if i check the xorg log file it tells me the mouse driver loaded. so i dont know what causes the problem.
> 
> iv'e tried many mouse configuration trough the xorg.conf file. none of them works.

 

This is my xorg.conf related to the mouse: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

     Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

     Option   "CorePointer"

Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option      "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

```

the ps2 in my case is the touchpad of the laptop. 

kernel settings: 

```
grep -i mouse /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

```

usb settings in the kernel:

```
carin # grep -i usb /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i hid

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

carin carin # grep -i usb /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i ohci

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

carin carin # grep -i usb /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i uhci

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

grep -i usb /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i ehci

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

```

hope this helps.

----------

## garbaty

i'm affraid it didn't. Only diff in mine config is that I use synaptics.

----------

## shay_u

i have checked my settings against yours. it's look the same.

so i dont know what else to do...

----------

## garbaty

i checked my update logs, and now im pretty sure mouse stopped working after emerging new X.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

not about getting gentoo installed, so moved here.

----------

## queen

 *garbaty wrote:*   

> i checked my update logs, and now im pretty sure mouse stopped working after emerging new X.

 

I upgraded yesterday x through emerge world. And it works on my side. Looks like it's a X bug.

----------

## queen

 *shay_u wrote:*   

> i have checked my settings against yours. it's look the same.
> 
> so i dont know what else to do...

 

My suggestions:

1. Try another mouse.

2. Try to post xorg.conf  maybe 1 line is missing and you don't notice it. copy to disk on key and post from other computer. 

3. Have you tried all /dev/input/mice  /dev/input/mouse0  /dev/input/mouse1 or whatever you have there?

4. Send the output of 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

5. 

```
grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

6. In the protocol (in xorg) you can try Auto or Microsoft. This is taken from this link:

http://linux.die.net/man/4/mouse-driver. Don't forget to restart X if you change the protocol. 

7. Here is the output of 

```
 grep -i mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse3"

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Mouse2: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse2: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Mouse2: always reports core events

(==) Mouse2: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse2: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse2: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse2: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Mouse3: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse3: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Mouse3: always reports core events

(==) Mouse3: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse3: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse3: Buttons: 10

(**) Mouse3: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse3" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse2" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(--) Mouse2: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse2: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(--) Mouse3: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse3: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

 Try to compare to yours. The 3rd mouse I have in my xorg is a mouse that I tried to configure once. 

8. Last resort to downgrade X.

I assume that all modules in the kernel are loaded correctly.

----------

## fronty

Is mouse working in X? Can you click buttons, &c, but it just doesn't show cursor? I have right now that problem.  :Smile: 

----------

## garbaty

 *fronty wrote:*   

> Is mouse working in X? Can you click buttons, &c, but it just doesn't show cursor? I have right now that problem. 

 

te cursor is visible, touchpad is working fine, mouse is working on any liveCD, just new X seems not to notice it at all.

----------

## reksav

glad im not the only one with this problem... any solutions yet?

----------

## reksav

i dont know if this is the prob you guys are having or not but my Xorg log shows...

```
(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input pEvdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

```

my mouse setup in my xorg.conf...

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "Mouse0"

    Driver          "evdev"

    Option          "Name" "Microsoft Microsoft Optical Mouse with Tilt Wheel"

    Option          "DIALRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

EndSection

```

it worked prior to one of the updates, now... shows up, nothin though

----------

## padoor

both of you re emerge xserver again and xf86-input- mouse and evdev and video driver. in that order.

it can help you if your /dev has the nodes

try etc-update 

update udev if /dev missing the mouse nodes.

new evdev and udev has come in portage.

you can even try renaming the xorg.conf.   it can work without that.

good luck

----------

## reksav

well i tried your advice... same issues   :Confused: 

----------

## kshade

I had the same problem after emergeing x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0. Downgrading to x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r2 solved the problem for me.

----------

## reksav

thanks for the info, downgrading worked  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Can you edit your first post and add [SOLVED] plz  :Smile: 

----------

## Edward Nigma

I think it's not a good idea to mark this post solved.

A downgrade doesn't solve the problem. The problem still exists in version 1.2.0. 

Imho downgrades never correct the defects.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah you are right... :Smile: 

----------

## twalter

The same problem happened to me after emerging the new evdev.  The error message in Xorg.0.log is "mouse: cannot open input pEvdev" followed by "Preinit returned NULL for "mouse"" (with the (EE) markers).

There is no pain quite like a laptop keyboard when your mouse is dead!  :Sad: 

----------

## VValdo

I have the same error.  Has anyone opened a bug report?

W

----------

## saintdev

 *VValdo wrote:*   

> I have the same error.  Has anyone opened a bug report?
> 
> W

 

Check bug 199290 it also has a link to the bug on freedesktop.org's bugzilla.

It looks like they (the xf86-input-evdev people) changed the config for 1.2.0, but haven't released any documentation on what the correct settings should be. And the man page that shipped with 1.2.0 is for the old config.

----------

## VValdo

 *saintdev wrote:*   

>  *VValdo wrote:*   I have the same error.  Has anyone opened a bug report?
> 
> W 
> 
> Check bug 199290 it also has a link to the bug on freedesktop.org's bugzilla.
> ...

 

Thats' brilliant.  Chang the config settings but dont' tell anyone what it needs to be.

W

----------

## shay_u

i have upgrade from xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 to r2 , and it didnt helped for me....

maybe upgrade to xorg-x11-7.3 would help?

----------

## d2_racing

 *VValdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thats' brilliant.  Chang the config settings but dont' tell anyone what it needs to be.
> 
> 

 

Yeah, + 1 for the devs...what were they thinking ???

----------

## d2_racing

There is no magic programmation.

----------

## VValdo

For anyone interested, more here.

Also, you can temporarily fix this by removing hal and hal-info from /etc/portage/package.unmask if they are there...

W

----------

